# Rushville, IN - Jenny, F 7 yr, XL B/T O&A training



## HannasDad (Sep 18, 2005)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14048610

Jenny is a beautiful Shepherd. Her owner could no longer keep her due to divorce. In her younger days she had agility training, and obedience training.

Her biggest downfalls are she doesn't like other dogs and she doesn't like kids. *unsure about cats* The shelter can not adopt her out so rescue is her only chance.

She has papers and those will go with her. If anyone can help transport is an option and we will do what we can to help her to safety.


----------



## HannasDad (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: Rushville Indiana, XL F Blk/Tan 7*


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Rushville Indiana, XL F Blk/Tan 7*

That is really sad, that divorce could cause this dog to be homeless, poor girl she is probably so confused. They took the time to train her and now can't keep her. I don't get it. 

What a beauty she is, hope someone can help her.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Rushville Indiana, XL F Blk/Tan 7*

She is gorgoeus!


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Rushville Indiana, XL F Blk/Tan 7*

bump for the indiana girl!


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Rushville Indiana, XL F Blk/Tan 7*

bump


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: Rushville Indiana, XL F Blk/Tan 7*

Gorgeous girl. I love her intense look.


----------



## HannasDad (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: Rushville Indiana, XL F Blk/Tan 7*

Will be put down tomorrow after closing if she does not have a confirmed rescue.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Rushville Indiana, XL F Blk/Tan 7*

LAST DAY!!!


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Rushville Indiana, XL F Blk/Tan 7*

bump


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Rushville Indiana, XL F Blk/Tan 7*

I hope she is still with us!


----------



## HannasDad (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: Rushville Indiana, XL F Blk/Tan 7*

Still there. Time running short


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Rushville Indiana, XL F Blk/Tan 7*

i was afraid to look. is there any hope for her?


----------



## HannasDad (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: Rushville Indiana, XL F Blk/Tan 7*

She has had a lot of people in general call about her. But most of them have kids or other dogs


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: Rushville Indiana, XL F Blk/Tan 7*

bump


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Rushville Indiana, XL F Blk/Tan 7*

bump


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Rushville Indiana, XL F Blk/Tan 7*

bump


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Rushville Indiana, XL F Blk/Tan 7*

Poor girl! she needs help.


----------



## HannasDad (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: Rushville Indiana, XL F Blk/Tan 7*

Adopted today.. Mods please mark her as safe


----------

